# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Vijne bektashinjte nga Shiia?

## tvsh

Novruz festojne shiia novruz festojne bektashinjte
tragjedine e kerbelase shiia dhe bektashinjte e kujtojne.
etj

Megjithese larg gjera kane te peraferta me Shiia. Me sqaroni se une gjysem bektashi jam nga nenja. dua te di

----------


## ILMGAP

Bektashitë, Shiitët, Su'fitë ... janë po të njejtët !!! Këta janë ata që Aliun r.a., e konsiderojnë Zot, mendojnë se edhe Aliu r.a., di gjithqka qfarë di Zoti, di sa pika shi biejnë në tokë ... kush ?! Një njëri i thjeshtë, por me gradë të lartë sepse ishte njëri prej shokëve më të dashur të Muhammedit s.a.v.s.

----------


## Bel ami

Jo mor njeri jo, Aliu nuk eshte Zot,por rob i perulur i Zotit.Kujdes kur genjen se Zoti e di sa pika shiu bienne toke,por di edhe se kush shpif.
Aliu ra eshte njeriu i pare qe ka pranuar Islamin,pas Profetit Muhamed a.s. Eshte luftetari me i dalluar perkrah Muhamedit a.s ne perhapjen  e Islamit dhe sipas fjales se Profetit ai eshte Porta e Dijes.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Jo mor njeri jo, Aliu nuk eshte Zot,por rob i perulur i Zotit.Kujdes kur genjen se Zoti e di sa pika shiu bienne toke,por di edhe se kush shpif.
> Aliu ra eshte njeriu i pare qe ka pranuar Islamin,pas Profetit Muhamed a.s. Eshte luftetari me i dalluar perkrah Muhamedit a.s ne perhapjen  e Islamit dhe sipas fjales se Profetit ai eshte Porta e Dijes.


Pra kjo e bëka Aliun r.a., më të mirë se Ebu Bekri, Omeri, Uthmani, Bilalli r.a., e kjo e bën Aliun r.a., Zot ?!

Si mund të ma argumentosh që nuk e konsideroni Aliun r.a., Zot ?! Ndoshta jo Zot, por e konsideroni si Zot i dytë apo i Biri i Zotit.

----------


## RinorZ

ILMGAP, a jeni juve bektashi???

----------


## ILMGAP

> ILMGAP, a jeni juve bektashi???


Besoj se di më shumë se një bektashi për sektin Bektashi !!!

----------


## Bel ami

Ore ti nuk qenke ne vete.Nuk ka asnje Bektashi ne Bote qe ta quaj Aliun ra Zot.Tani e di ti secfare mendoj une, apo e di une vete?
Cte te argumentoj ty une, ty te eshte shplare truri nga Wahabistet

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ore ti nuk qenke ne vete.Nuk ka asnje Bektashi ne Bote qe ta quaj Aliun ra Zot.Tani e di ti secfare mendoj une, apo e di une vete?
> Cte te argumentoj ty une, ty te eshte shplare truri nga Wahabistet


Cfarë e konsideroni Aliun r.a., ju ?! Pse e ngritni atë më shumë se Ebu Bekrin, Omerin, Uthmanin, Bilallin r.a. ?! Cfarë vlerash më të mëdha ka Aliu r.a. ?! Athua Aliu ju urdhëroi ju që ta ndryshoni fenë tuaj ?!

----------


## pejani34

ILMGAP 

Pas te vertetes ska tjeter vetem se rren dhe ofendim,

prite pergjigjen qe ska te baj me as njanen pytje,

----------


## Bel ami

Mua me cudit fakti se askush nga besimtaret Bektashinj asnjehere nuk eshe shprehur se i uren Ebu Bekrin,Othmanin apo Omerin, po ju pse e urreni kaq shume Aliun ra?Pse frikesoheni kaq shume nga emri dhe figura e tij?

PS : Pejan nivel yt i ulet kulturor dhe fetar na beje qe postimet e tua thjesht ti injorojme.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Mua me cudit fakti se askush nga besimtaret Bektashinj asnjehere nuk eshe shprehur se i uren Ebu Bekrin,Othmanin apo Omerin, po ju pse e urreni kaq shume Aliun ra?Pse frikesoheni kaq shume nga emri dhe figura e tij?
> 
> PS : Pejan nivel yt i ulet kulturor dhe fetar na beje qe postimet e tua thjesht ti injorojme.


Ne (Muslimanët), Aliun r.a., Othmanin r.a., Ebu Bekrin r.a., Omerin r.a., Bilallin r.a., i duam, rrespektojmë, i vlersojmë njejtë, asnjërin prej tyre nuk e ngrisim më shumë se tjetrin !!! Po ju pse e ngritni më shumë Aliun r.a., se të tjerët ?!

Ne nuk i urrejmë asnjërin prej sahabëve, ai që e urren njërin prej sahabëve nuk quhet Musliman !!!

Së pari duam All-llahun, më pas duam Muhammedin, në pas sahabët !!! Ne nuk i ndajmë sahabët ndërmjet vete, të gjithë thash dhe më herët i vlersojmë, i duam dhe i rrespektojmë në masë të njejtë !!!

*Dua të di, a Aliu r.a., ju tha juve që të ndryshoni fenë tuaj ?! Dhe dua të di (nëse nuk mundesh t'i përgjigjesh pyetjes parë) A e konsideroni veten Musliman ?!!!*

----------


## albprofiler

> Ne (Muslimanët), Aliun r.a., Othmanin r.a., Ebu Bekrin r.a., Omerin r.a., Bilallin r.a., i duam, rrespektojmë, i vlersojmë njejtë, asnjërin prej tyre nuk e ngrisim më shumë se tjetrin !!! Po ju pse e ngritni më shumë Aliun r.a., se të tjerët ?!
> 
> Ne nuk i urrejmë asnjërin prej sahabëve, ai që e urren njërin prej sahabëve nuk quhet Musliman !!!
> 
> Së pari duam All-llahun, më pas duam Muhammedin, në pas sahabët !!! Ne nuk i ndajmë sahabët ndërmjet vete, të gjithë thash dhe më herët i vlersojmë, i duam dhe i rrespektojmë në masë të njejtë !!!
> 
> *Dua të di, a Aliu r.a., ju tha juve që të ndryshoni fenë tuaj ?! Dhe dua të di (nëse nuk mundesh t'i përgjigjesh pyetjes parë) A e konsideroni veten Musliman ?!!!*


Me te vertet ti je nje vehabist qe vetem helm nxjerr , nuk kane faj qe ta kane bere ate teme tek verejtjet atje.

Kah po shkon vetem me ate oratorine tende vahabiste vetem me perlyer te tjeret. Edhe ne ate temen per ate vehabistin e arrestuar nuk mujte me ndejt pa perlyer te tjeret. Bajn sherret vehabistat e ti vjen e thua ndoshta bektashi kane qene ne ate forumin e zi "alb""selefet".

Kush je ti per me tu argumentuar ty dikush se a eshte apo jo musliman , kush je ti per me thane NE MUSLIMANET. 

A mos ta ka dhane Zoti ty prone islamin dhe vetem permes teje mund te hyjme  ne islam apo çka.

Gabimi yt i pari eshte se ti nuk i ben detyrat e tua dhe vjen e na shet mend kety.

Ne qofte se je aç i dijshem si pretendon atehere duhet ta dijsh se ne kohen e dinastive emevite dhe abaside jane shkruar shume haditha te rrejshem vetem per ti perqare muslimanet edhe ma shume.
Duke qene te perqare muslimanet kane pas mundesi me sundu diktatoret ,tiranet.
Ka shume haditha qe ngrisin ma lart nje sahab e disa tjere i ulin poshte , ka shume haditha qe perkrahin dhe thojn se Muhamedi a.s ma se shumti e ka dasht Ajshen dhe Ebu Bekrin e ne te njejtin vend gjinden edhe haditha per Hatixhen dhe pjestare tjere te Familjes se Ehlibejtit se Muhamedi a.s i ka dashte ata.
Kete semundje jau kane lane muslimanve dhurate emevitet  dhe abasidet

Shkurt e shqip nuk ke dije ti per kto çeshtje dhe vetem kerkon te mbjellesh huti.Shko mesoje keto njeher dhe eja e flasim.

InshAllah nuk me replikon se hiç spo kam qejf te merrem me juve , nuk eshte dialog apo diskutim kjo menyra e juaj kur ne postimin e pare qe e ban shkon e shkreton krejt

----------


## ILMGAP

> Me te vertet ti je nje vehabist qe vetem helm nxjerr , nuk kane faj qe ta kane bere ate teme tek verejtjet atje.
> 
> Kah po shkon vetem me ate oratorine tende vahabiste vetem me perlyer te tjeret. Edhe ne ate temen per ate vehabistin e arrestuar nuk mujte me ndejt pa perlyer te tjeret. Bajn sherret vehabistat e ti vjen e thua ndoshta bektashi kane qene ne ate forumin e zi "alb""selefet".
> 
> Kush je ti per me tu argumentuar ty dikush se a eshte apo jo musliman , kush je ti per me thane NE MUSLIMANET. 
> 
> A mos ta ka dhane Zoti ty prone islamin dhe vetem permes teje mund te hyjme  ne islam apo çka.
> 
> Gabimi yt i pari eshte se ti nuk i ben detyrat e tua dhe vjen e na shet mend kety.
> ...


Albprofiler,

Ebu Bekri është burri i parë i cili e pranoi Islamin pas thirrjes së Muhammedi, ai u quaj El-Emin (Besnik), Besnik i Muhammedit s.a.v.s. Dhe ishte shoku i ngushtë i Muhammedit s.a.v.s., Ai ishte i sinqertë, bujarë. Ai shpezoi të gjithë pasurinë e tij për hir të All-llahut Xh.Sh.

Por kjo nuk e bën atë Zot, nuk e bën atë më të dalluar se të tjerët, nuk e bën atë birin e Zotit, nuk e bën atë profet etj., pse ju e konsideroni Aliun r.a. si të tillë ?!

----------


## pejani34

> Mua me cudit fakti se askush nga besimtaret Bektashinj asnjehere nuk eshe shprehur se i uren Ebu Bekrin,Othmanin apo Omerin, po ju pse e urreni kaq shume Aliun ra?Pse frikesoheni kaq shume nga emri dhe figura e tij?
> 
> PS : Pejan nivel yt i ulet kulturor dhe fetar na beje qe postimet e tua thjesht ti injorojme.


po kush injoron pos injorantit.

,,injoranti- injorron,,

----------


## faruk9

I nderuari ILMGAP, më lejoni të vërej me mirësjellje tani se fjalët tua krejtsisht marroçe, mjerisht është një fytyrë e cila rrezaton egoizëm dhe urrejtje. Pa e vërtetuar më hollësisht pa pikën e ndërgjegjës paturpësisht delendisesh/seni ndaj muslimanit tjetër! Aty ku nuk arrin CIONISTI  atu  ndërhyn  TEKFIRISTI  wehab.. !

ILMGAP jep fetva: Bektashit vijn nga shiitët....ose :bleta: ektashitë, Shiitët, Su'fitë ... janë po të njejtët!!! 

Po, shumica e muslimanëve edhe ti islamin e njeh aq sa ju keni pas lejen nga Umejët.   

Mund të them se Bektashinjt më tepër prejardhjen e kan nga sunnizmi se nga shiizmi, shih më tepër për besimin e Bektashive do e gjesh vehten. Sido që të jet dhe nga do që ti ken rrënjët edhe ata konsiderohen musliman kjo e para, dhe se, ata e shenjtërojn Imam Ali’un me shumë arsyja, nga se Aliu ishte Muslimani i PARË. Ai ishte vet SUFI, baba i MISTIKËS, vet PORTA e Qytetit - e Dijes-, Luani i Allahut. Aliu me Kuranin dhe Kurani me Aliun dhe çdo gjë tjetër.... . 

ILMGAP: Cfarë e konsideroni Aliun r.a., ju ?! Pse e ngritni atë më shumë se Ebu Bekrin, Omerin, Uthmanin, Bilallin r.a. ?! Cfarë vlerash më të mëdha ka Aliu r.a. ?! 

Po, sa e konsideron bota sunnite Ebu Bekrin, Omerin, Uthmanin të pa krahasueshëm, edhe  Bektashitë - Shiitët - Su'fitë e konsiderojn Aliun të pakrahasueshëm bile më shumë, nga vet fakti se gjenden argumente të panumërta për te në Kuranin Madhështor.

selam, faruk. 05/11/09.

----------


## faruk9

ILMGAP: Ebu Bekri është burri i parë i cili e pranoi Islamin pas thirrjes së Muhammedi, ai u quaj El-Emin (Besnik), Besnik i Muhammedit s.a.v.s. Dhe ishte shoku i ngushtë i Muhammedit s.a.v.s., Ai ishte i sinqertë, bujarë. Ai shpezoi të gjithë pasurinë e tij për hir të All-llahut Xh.Sh. Por kjo nuk e bën atë Zot, nuk e bën atë më të dalluar se të tjerët, nuk e bën atë birin e Zotit, nuk e bën atë profet etj., pse ju e konsideroni Aliun r.a. si të tillë ?! 

Aman çunak, me ato maroçe të umejëve mos na e humb kohën së koti, ka shumë gjëra tjera për islamin që duhet të dijm, andaj mos humb kohë me paragjykime jo Aliu zot jo kjo jo ajo etj,etj, ose Ebu Bekri ka pranuar islamin i pari, paska merita e çka jo tjetër, të thuash ti se meriton të jet pejgamber! Aman mos e ngrit në ate nivel, gjë që më shtyre të të përkujtoj ty dhe sojit tënd se Ebu Bekri nuk është i pari që e ka pranuar (pas Pejgamberit s.a) islamin, hasha, por prej të parëve të thuash atere po. Lexo tani cilët juan ata që e kan pranuar islamin PARA  Ebu Bekrit:
Sipas shkrimeve të hulumtuesve - historianëve islam lexojm këto emra:

1. Ali b. Ebu Talibi a.s,
2. Nëna jonë Hatixheja, 
3. Zejd b. Harisi,
4. Ebu Zerr el-Gifari, të njëjtën kohë e ka pranua edhe djali i agjës së Ebu Zerit. 
5. Xhafer b. Ebu Talibi, 
6. Abdullah b. Mes’udi,
7. Amr b. Abese,
8. Halid b. Said b. As,
9. Habbab b. Eret,
10. Zubejr b. Avvam,
11. Sa’d b. Ebi Vaqqas

Burimet: 
Ibn Sa’d; III. 102, 139, Buhari menakib, 43,90, IV. 95, 215, 224. / et-Takrib; I. 541, / 
Hakim; III. 258, 249, 382, 498, / 
Ibn Abdilberr, I. 339, II, 499, IV. 62. /
Ibn’ul Esir; I. 343, 580, II. 87, 103, 209, III. 74, 389, / 
el-Ajni, el-Umde; I. 219, 234, II. 112, XI. 106. / 
Ibni Haxher, el- Isabe; I. 406, III. 6, /
Ibn Ebi Shejbe, 10556, htm, /  
Taberani, Hakim, III. 313, /

Sipas një verzioni tjetër thuhet se para Ebu Bekrit islamin e kan pranuar mbi 50 dhjet vet. Burimi: et-Taberi, et-Tarih; I. 540 el-Emini, III. 240,243, / VII. 324,. Shih dhe ez-Zehebiun, III. 415,

selam, faruk. 05/11/09.

----------


## pejani34

Nuk asht e vertet se para EBU BEKRIT ekan pranu islamin 50 vet,

Peshshkak se ismami haptazin e kan shfaq 38 vet, ne propozimin e EBU BEKRIT.

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

per sa i perket pyetjes, po keta bektashijnte jane nje nen sekt i shiizmit. 

pra nuk jan ahl sunnah wel xhamah.

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

Simbas haditheve Ebu Bekri radiallahu anhu eshte i vetmi qe e ka pranuar Islamin per nji sekond.

----------


## faruk9

për këto muhabete mendoj se u tha mjaft andaj përse më duhet të përgjigjem në çdo ndërhyrje të tekviristëve të marrë, por, per hir të atij realiteti do ti përgjigjem çunakëve ndoshta do të zgjohen nga dremitja.

Postuar më parë nga The Boy: .....I Derguari i Allahut na ka lajmeruar neve se do na dalin pas tij, grupe dhe sekte te humbura, te devijuara te cilat vendin do ta kene ne ZJARR TE XHEHENNEMIT, ju pelqen disave ketu apo jo,. 
Dhe pejani 34: HaditheNuk asht e vertet se para EBU BEKRIT ekan pranu islamin 50 vet,
Peshshkak se ismami haptazin e kan shfaq 38 vet, ne propozimin e EBU BEKRIT.

Së pari per The Boy:  Tani të shohim kush jan ata (grup) të shpetuar dhe cilët jan me Sunnetin e Pejgamberit s.a.
Shumë habitem po si marin forcë dhe të drejtë këta të nexhdit të fyejn çdo njërin pa u bindur tërërishtë mbi ate çka flasin!? Nuk keni iden se ata Ehli Bejti a.s., kan jetuar dhe kan aplikuar në tërësi sunetin e Profetit s.a., aq më tepër edhe Ebu Bekri, Umeri dhe Othmani përgjatë kohës së tyre si Khalif i janë referuar hadithit të EHLI BEJTIT dhe shpesh jan konsultuar me hz. Aliun a.s. për çdo problem që jan hasur gjat Khalifatit.  

Umejët dhe dinastia tjetër më pas…, paragrafet e cekura (nga The Boy) i kan adresuar shiitëve, për t’i arsyetuar epshet e tyre-gabimet e bëra. Ndaj (edhe pse shumë herë është përmendur), duhet përsëritur se ShI'A është përemër i përdorur nga muslimanët që ndjekin Imamët nga familja e Pejgamberit s.a., (EhlulBejti). Ata nuk e përdorin për të krijuar FRAKSIONE ose ndarje ndërmejt muslimanëve, por për arsye se Kurani, Pejgamberi s.a., dhe muslimanët e hershëm e përdorin ate, para se të EKZISTONIN fjalët : SUNNI ose SUNNET WEL XHEMAAT ose SELEFI… .

Tani të shohim cilët jan me Kuran dhe sunnet?

Me gjith]ë se shumica këtu e din se fjala Shi'a nënkupton "ithtarë; anëtarë të një partie". Allahu ka përmendur në Kuran se disa shërbetorë të devotshëm të Tij kanë qenë shi'at e disa shërbëtorëve tjerë të Tij të devotshëm.

Dhe metëvërtetë Ibrahimi ka qenë mes Shi'ave (ithatrëve) të vet. 37-83.

Ai hyri në qytet në një kohë kur banorët e tij nuk hetuan dhe aty hasi në dy vetë të cilët riheshin. Njëri ishte nga populli (Shi’at) e tij kurse tjetri nga ai armik. 28-15.

vazhdon

----------

